# wiring 5 8 ft fixtures fluorescent



## danny c (Feb 10, 2012)

I know you can wire black to black so on but I think you can wire so you can remove bulbs and kill power to ballasts


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

danny c said:


> I know you can wire black to black so on but I think you can wire so you can remove bulbs and kill power to ballasts


You have to be aware that majorty of the flourscent luminarie if you take the bulbs out the power will be still engerized to the ballast so the safe way to do is LO/TO.

I know couple flourscent luminaires will do that as you posted but jamais trust the set up due someone can screw up connection.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

danny c said:


> I know you can wire black to black so on but I think you can wire so you can remove bulbs and kill power to ballasts


Don't exactly know what you mean, but on some ballasts, yes, the hot goes to a tombstone and travels from there on. But, this is according to the wiring diagram on a ballast that is designed for the hot-to-tombstone setup, and not a common system at all.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

danny c said:


> I know you can wire black to black so on but I think you can wire so you can remove bulbs and kill power to ballasts


What are you talking about?
Is this a question?

The only time this is possible is if the sockets are wired this way with a single pin lamp.


----------



## danny c (Feb 10, 2012)

*danny c*

yes the hot was to the tombstone I will check the wiring on the ballast I had not run in to this much and I was not sure if it was ballast or just the way it was wire
thank you dannyc


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

What are you even trying to accomplish?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

most of the standard 8 foot t12 magnetic ballasts are setup this way. The hot and neutral are connected at the tombstones at one end. The pin in the lamp makes the circuit to the ballast. then there are 2 wires that go to each lamp on the opposite end of the fixture.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> most of the standard 8 foot t12 magnetic ballasts are setup this way. The hot and neutral are connected at the tombstones at one end. The pin in the lamp makes the circuit to the ballast. then there are 2 wires that go to each lamp on the opposite end of the fixture.


Not most, only the ho's


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

What the heck are you even talking about. Flourescent bulbs are mean to come off load of ballast at higher voltages and frequency's to work correctly. 

That's the most cockamaney thing I've ever heard of ! :blink:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not most, only the ho's


i have only seen the standard non-ho's.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you guys are confusing the homeowner. With two moderator posts, I may be wrong. 

I have only seen the odd ballast wiring a few times. On T12s. In this day and age, aren't all new fixtures supplied with discos? This post has me thinking the OP is trying to reuse old demoed fixtures.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I think you guys are confusing the homeowner. With two moderator posts, I may be wrong.
> 
> I have only seen the odd ballast wiring a few times. On T12s. In this day and age, aren't all new fixtures supplied with discos? This post has me thinking the OP is trying to reuse old demoed fixtures.


all of the new fixtures i have seen have the pre installed fixture disconnect, either a wago or ideal brand.


----------



## danny c (Feb 10, 2012)

*danny c*

the fixtures are in a old store I am replace some of them. Change other to t8 and adding a new line


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cletis said:


> What the heck are you even talking about. Flourescent bulbs are mean to come off load of ballast at higher voltages and frequency's to work correctly.
> 
> That's the most cockamaney thing I've ever heard of ! :blink:


I guess you've never seen "circuit interrupting lampholders"???? 

Not only are they in a lot of HO's, but last I knew they were required by most model elevator codes for fixtures in elevators. A lot of 24" lamps used to have these too.


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

Any 8' t12s I have worked on are wired this way not un common at all. It is a pain in the ass when changing the ballast to a new electronic t12 ballast as they need power to the ballast not the lamp holder


----------

